# Immigration Group



## RipIsSmokin (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome to all our great patriots (as SLB would say) 

We're waiting on the administrator to open our sub-forum.

Get acquainted with the features. Many are familiar some are new.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 30, 2008)

RipIsSmokin said:


> Welcome to all our great patriots (as SLB would say)
> 
> We're waiting on the administrator to open our sub-forum.
> 
> Get acquainted with the features. Many are familiar some are new.



There is an Immigration/Illegal Immigration Subforum already opened in the US Discussion Forum.

Welcome aboard.

Gunny


----------



## Vel (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Rip. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Honey (Oct 30, 2008)

I made it!  Thanks Rip!


----------



## RipIsSmokin (Oct 30, 2008)

Great to see you again Vel you've been missed


----------



## Honey (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh, BTW, I changed my name from PIvey to Honey.  That's what my grandsons calls me.


----------



## don57texas (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks Rip.. Im here too


----------



## RipIsSmokin (Oct 30, 2008)

Honey said:


> Oh, BTW, I changed my name from PIvey to Honey.  That's what my grandsons calls me.



Oh great  now we have to learn a whole new set of screen names. Women - sheeesh !!!:


----------



## RipIsSmokin (Oct 30, 2008)

Gunny said:


> There is an Immigration/Illegal Immigration Subforum already opened in the US Discussion Forum.
> 
> Welcome aboard.
> 
> Gunny



Manuel Schmidt sent me an email that a sub-forum would be opened for our group. We have a rather large group (100+) and we would rather not encroach on anyone elses turf.


----------



## RipIsSmokin (Oct 30, 2008)

see if this link works - looks like we'll be with an existing group

Click here: http://www.usmessageboard.com/immigration-illegal-immigration/


----------



## Honey (Oct 30, 2008)

RipIsSmokin said:


> Oh great  now we have to learn a whole new set of screen names. Women - sheeesh !!!:



Oh come on Rip, I'm sure you can remember the name Honey...........


----------



## Honey (Oct 30, 2008)

RipIsSmokin said:


> see if this link works - looks like we'll be with an existing group
> 
> Click here: Immigration/Illegal Immigration - US Message Board



Huh?  But we're already here.


----------



## JUDE2U (Oct 30, 2008)

Is This My Honey?  How Are You?


----------



## JUDE2U (Oct 30, 2008)

RIP, Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Vel (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks Rip. I know I've not posted on the AOL board for awhile. I still read it, but got tired of dealing with the same trolls hijacking all the threads. I hope they don't find this board.


----------



## SturangeDaze (Oct 30, 2008)

Vel6377 said:


> Thanks Rip. I know I've not posted on the AOL board for awhile. I still read it, but got tired of dealing with the same trolls hijacking all the threads. I hope they don't find this board.




Nice to see immigration here.  Not a worry here, the trolls.  This board has an active Monitor and any trolls are dealt with post haste.

Rip, thanks for the link, as you see I've been her for a week or so.

Daze


----------



## RipIsSmokin (Oct 30, 2008)

Vel6377 said:


> Thanks Rip. I know I've not posted on the AOL board for awhile. I still read it, but got tired of dealing with the same trolls hijacking all the threads. I hope they don't find this board.



Gunny deletes the troll threads and kicks them out


----------



## Honey (Oct 30, 2008)

JUDE2U said:


> Is This My Honey?  How Are You?



No, I'm not your honey.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 30, 2008)

RipIsSmokin said:


> Manuel Schmidt sent me an email that a sub-forum would be opened for our group. We have a rather large group (100+) and we would rather not encroach on anyone elses turf.



He addressed it to me.  I will tell you the same thing I told the last little AOL invasion we had, and what I told Manuel.

This board is all-inclusive.  When you are here, you are members of USMB, not "former-AOLers" or "AOLers" or whatever other exclusionary title you wish to use.  

I am not going to open a board within a board.  I created a subforum because you have a large enough group that expressed interest in the topic that I felt it warranted one.  There are also other members here, myself included, who are interested in the topic.

No one is going to force you to go into any subforum you don't want, nor interact with anyone you don't want.  At the same time, the forum I understand you wish to primarily use will be open to all USMB members.  

I'm not trying to be a hardass, but look at it from my perspective, and the perspective of this board and its members.


----------



## RipIsSmokin (Oct 30, 2008)

Gunny said:


> He addressed it to me.  I will tell you the same thing I told the last little AOL invasion we had, and what I told Manuel.
> 
> This board is all-inclusive.  When you are here, you are members of USMB, not "former-AOLers" or "AOLers" or whatever other exclusionary title you wish to use.
> 
> ...



Aye Aye Gunny


----------



## RipIsSmokin (Oct 30, 2008)

Honey said:


> Oh come on Rip, I'm sure you can remember the name Honey...........



Oh hell yeah. My GF is training me to respond ie: "Yes honey", "No honey"


----------



## trublu644 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you for the invite rip!


----------



## Honey (Oct 30, 2008)

I see you found your knight!

Anything to help keep the g/f happy!


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 30, 2008)

RipIsSmokin said:


> Gunny deletes the troll threads and kicks them out




is there some reason yall think the large fonts help?  or are you like ladymack and have poor ass eyesight...which is it...poor eyesight or just poor ass manners????


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 30, 2008)

RipIsSmokin said:


> Oh hell yeah. My GF is training me to respond ie: "Yes honey", "No honey"



and dont bs...women only teach men to say "yes honey" we dont teach the no honey shit...we dont wanna hear that no honey shit


----------



## RipIsSmokin (Oct 31, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> is there some reason yall think the large fonts help?  or are you like ladymack and have poor ass eyesight...which is it...poor eyesight or just poor ass manners????



_Yawn_


----------



## RipIsSmokin (Oct 31, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> and dont bs...women only teach men to say "yes honey" we dont teach the no honey shit...we dont wanna hear that no honey shit



Time for fresh vibrator batteries for someone. LMFAO at you


----------



## Imo (Oct 31, 2008)

Howdy all, thanks for the invite Rip


----------



## gts (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the invite! the board looks good. I will look forward to this board being as busy as the old one. But without the trolls!


----------



## MLP (Oct 31, 2008)

Great to see everyone.  Looks like we've found a home.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 31, 2008)

Bienvenidos, amigos! 

 Estoy llorando de alegría en el pensamiento de 100 pro-inmigración que une los miembros USMB.


----------



## sray101 (Oct 31, 2008)

well i made it from aol. now if i can figure all this out .. thanks ..


----------



## beermaniac (Oct 31, 2008)

I found myself on a political board last night with a bunch of obamaphiles. It was depressing. but what will we do without the trolls?


----------



## Scribe (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for referring me here, Rip.  (It's Cindy.... lol)  On here, I'll be Scribe!  I think this forum will work out great for us.


----------



## dgirl77024 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey Rip, it me!!! Got the info off the old board. Glad to be here.

Hi everybody!!!!!
See you guys Monday!!


----------



## dgirl77024 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sounds good to me, Gunny.


----------



## bhpcap (Oct 31, 2008)

I made it here.  This is great!


----------



## del (Oct 31, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Bienvenidos, amigos!
> 
> Estoy llorando de alegría en el pensamiento de 100 pro-inmigración que une los miembros USMB.



usted es un dolor en el culo


----------



## Ravi (Oct 31, 2008)

del said:


> usted es un dolor en el culo


Y luego algunos!


----------



## del (Oct 31, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Y luego algunos!



 ¿es que por qué no podemos tener cosas bonitas por aquí?


----------



## Ravi (Oct 31, 2008)

Probablemente. Pero por lo menos no nos habla francés!​


----------



## del (Oct 31, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Probablemente. Pero por lo menos no nos habla francés!​




por lo menos tenemos que ir para nosotros.
es buena.


----------



## AceDanW (Oct 31, 2008)

*Thanks for finding this forum for us Rip, and for getting some of the old gang back together.

It's Nice to see PIvey (now Honey) and Vel again!  A few names I don't know but look forward to getting to know!  And "HI!" to the rest of you like Beermaniac and Gunny.

Dan*


----------



## Sovereignty (Oct 31, 2008)

Sovereignty checking in!  Hey Rip, the new board looks great!


----------



## don57texas (Oct 31, 2008)

hi rip...   TexasGuarddog..TexasBorderGuard.... all me....good to be here too


----------



## tretoper (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the invite..........Proud to be included amongst so many patriots.....it is great to be able to continue our discussions.......Knowledge is POWER


----------



## shakeysis (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know where everyone is.  I've a new name for a new board.  Formerly Faylel, now shakeysis.


----------



## gts (Nov 1, 2008)

AP: Obama aunt from Kenya living in US illegally  

Nov 1 12:08 AM US/Eastern
By EILEEN SULLIVAN and ELLIOT SPAGAT
Associated Press Writers 102 Comments          
     WASHINGTON (AP) - Barack Obama's aunt, a Kenyan woman who has been quietly living in public housing in Boston, is in the United States illegally after an immigration judge rejected her request for asylum four years ago, The Associated Press has learned. 
Zeituni Onyango, 56, referred to as "Aunti Zeituni" in Obama's memoir, was instructed to leave the United States by a U.S. immigration judge who denied her asylum request, a person familiar with the matter told the AP late Friday. This person spoke on condition of anonymity because no one was authorized to discuss Onyango's case. 
 Information about the deportation case was disclosed and confirmed by two separate sources, one of them a federal law enforcment official. The information they made available is known to officials in the federal government, but the AP could not establish whether anyone at a political level in the Bush administration or in the McCain campaign had been involved in its release. 

  It just makes sence. When you out the dots together it just doesnt suprise me. How about you? There is alot more but I cant post a link yet. If you want it email me.


----------



## SLBENNETT1025 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Rip, 

I joined yesterday but the original thread I was on stated it had "moved".  Weird.  Good to see some folks from the board.  

GTS, I posted that article on the other board.  Stands to reason, if Obama's aunt is an illegal, chances are he is too, therefore he should NOT be able to run for the highest office. 

Rip and folks, sorry to say this and I'm dreading it, but come Tuesday, I will be voting for McCain.  We don't get the option for "third" choice or a "write in" and as much as it goes against everything I believe in, this "voting for the lesser of two evils", is what I'll have to do as I don't want my vote going for Obama.  I went to the credit union today and the lady stated, "I think Obama is going to be the next president".  I'm hoping that's not so and in my personal opinion, he should not be allowed to run.  Funny how not even a week til election day, the news of Obama's aunt being an "illegal" finally makes its way to the press.


----------



## Shattered (Nov 1, 2008)

gts said:


> AP: Obama aunt from Kenya living in US illegally
> 
> Nov 1 12:08 AM US/Eastern
> By EILEEN SULLIVAN and ELLIOT SPAGAT
> ...




You're in an introduction thread.  That's a thread wherein you get to introduce yourself to other members of this board, should you choose; not throw a bunch of political discussions together..

Your message above belongs in either Illegal Immigration, or even Law & Justice.  Thanks.


----------



## Shattered (Nov 1, 2008)

SLBENNETT1025 said:


> Hey Rip,
> 
> I joined yesterday but the original thread I was on stated it had "moved".  Weird.  Good to see some folks from the board.
> 
> ...



If something is moved, it's because you have it in the wrong place.  Not really weird at all.


----------



## olesuzanna (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi, everyone.  Glad to be on board.  Hope to see other AOL friends joining.  There's still a lot of them missing.


----------



## gts (Nov 1, 2008)

guess Im in the wrong board so off I go to find the right one. Sorry bout that. 
well I  guess everyone knows where I stand and who I am LOL.


----------



## OpenJumper1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hellooooooooooooo all great people of ex AOL land!  I've arrived.  hehe.


----------



## RipIsSmokin (Nov 2, 2008)

OpenJumper1 said:


> Hellooooooooooooo all great people of ex AOL land!  I've arrived.  hehe.



Hey JumpBurger  what's shakin?


----------



## Paulie (Nov 3, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Bienvenidos, amigos!
> 
> Estoy llorando de alegría en el pensamiento de 100 pro-inmigración que une los miembros USMB.



You WOULD be.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 3, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> You WOULD be.


Ah, it was simply sarcasm. Looks more like most of them are rabidly bigoted. Too sad, really. Just what we need, more hate.


----------



## dgirl77024 (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks like a game of 'Round up the usual suspects' LOL Lets keep it businesslike here people. Good place to trade info, lets not mess it up!! LOL


----------



## Vel (Nov 3, 2008)

SLBENNETT1025 said:


> Hey Rip,
> 
> I joined yesterday but the original thread I was on stated it had "moved".  Weird.  Good to see some folks from the board.
> 
> ...




I know it's tough to think of voting for McCain, but I'm glad to see that you plan to do it. The thought of Obama in charge is really too horrid. I don't like McCain, but I think he at least is honorable. He says what he means whether we like it or not. Obama on the other hand says whatever someone wants to hear and there is no way I'll believe that he didn't know about his aunt's legal status. Or her poverty either for that matter.


----------



## dgirl77024 (Nov 4, 2008)

Vel6377 said:


> I know it's tough to think of voting for McCain, but I'm glad to see that you plan to do it. The thought of Obama in charge is really too horrid. I don't like McCain, but I think he at least is honorable. He says what he means whether we like it or not. Obama on the other hand says whatever someone wants to hear and there is no way I'll believe that he didn't know about his aunt's legal status. Or her poverty either for that matter.



Sly, I am so proud of you and nobody knows better tan I how hard it is for you to do this, but I'm sincerly hoping 2012 will see the beginning of a 3 party system. We are all so fed up with both sides of the aisle it's time for some REAL new blood.

Bless you sweetie.

Take care
Lynne


----------



## SLBENNETT1025 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi All, 

Good to see you here.  Well, we are all in for a long and hard and bumpy ride, looking at all the choices for the cabinet.  I agree Dgirl, we need to work very hard at getting a third party going.


----------

